# Lipomas



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

I went for a massage last weekend, and the massage therapist found a small lump in my back. She suggested that I go see my doctor, but that it's probably just a lipoma (fatty tissue), and not something to worry about. I went to my local medi-centre because my family doc wasn't available, where the on-call doc there sent me for an ultrasound, but also telling me that he believes it's a lipoma. Got my results today, and they want me to actually come INTO their office for my results. This isn't usually a good sign, right? I'm freaking out a bit over here! I should mention that I've had a lipoma in my back once before.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

That would be very nerve racking! I hope you're okay. How long do you have to wait?


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

minimalME said:


> That would be very nerve racking! I hope you're okay. How long do you have to wait?


I have to wait until Monday at 3:30pm to go to my family doctor, but I'm going to go to the medi-centre that also has my results, and I'm going after work. Nerve racking = ohhhh yes! I'm climbing the office walls until I'm off work.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ursula said:


> I have to wait until Monday at 3:30pm to go to my family doctor, but I'm going to go to the medi-centre that also has my results, and I'm going after work. Nerve racking = ohhhh yes! I'm climbing the office walls until I'm off work.


I'm so sorry. Please let us know!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

```

```



minimalME said:


> I'm so sorry. Please let us know!


Will certainly do!


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

Being someone who works in the medical usually being called in means it’s something other than what they had thought...something that takes explanation that they don’t want to discuss over the phone.
Maybe it is a lipoma but is large enough it needs to be excised.
Just be prepared and I’m sure it’ll be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cromer (Nov 25, 2016)

Thinking of you!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

“Well, Dr. Whatshername wants you to come in because she looked at your MRI and she’s pretty sure you have MS.”

-Random medical office worker — OVER THE PHONE — to my wife on a Thursday afternoon (and the office is closed on Fridays)


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> “Well, Dr. Whatshername wants you to come in because she looked at your MRI and she’s pretty sure you have MS.”
> 
> -Random medical office worker — OVER THE PHONE — to my wife on a Thursday afternoon (and the office is closed on Fridays)


My word! Some people have **** for brains.


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> “Well, Dr. Whatshername wants you to come in because she looked at your MRI and she’s pretty sure you have MS.”
> 
> 
> 
> -Random medical office worker — OVER THE PHONE — to my wife on a Thursday afternoon (and the office is closed on Fridays)




I’d complain about that
People who aren’t medical professionals are not allowed to give you any test results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> “Well, Dr. Whatshername wants you to come in because she looked at your MRI and she’s pretty sure you have MS.”
> 
> -Random medical office worker — OVER THE PHONE — to my wife on a Thursday afternoon (and the office is closed on Fridays)


Good Lord, that's awful!


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Just an update: I went to the media clinic on Friday after work, and all is well. Apparently, it's just a lipoma, and the doc I spoke to said that it could be removed if I wish. My own doc also wanted to see me, which makes sense because he hasn't been my doctor for very long (maybe a couple years), and this is the first time I've done a test like this. So, I'm going there this afternoon.


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

GusPolinski said:


> “Well, Dr. Whatshername wants you to come in because she looked at your MRI and she’s pretty sure you have MS.”
> 
> -Random medical office worker — OVER THE PHONE — to my wife on a Thursday afternoon (and the office is closed on Fridays)



:slap:


That is so unprofessional! I think that needs to be reported to the MD. That is just CRA-ZY!


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

Gus's story reminds me of the time I had an x-ray of my lungs. The x-ray technician pointed to the picture of my clavicle and asked what had happened to me. Were you in an accident, etc.? No! I hadn't been in any accident! 

The doctor later looked at the x-ray and determined everything was perfect and in place, including my clavicle. I heard the x-ray technician got in trouble. Good.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

LTCNurse said:


> :slap:
> 
> 
> That is so unprofessional! I think that needs to be reported to the MD. That is just CRA-ZY!


We told the doc.

The aforementioned office worker was new to the profession, so we didn’t want to raise too much Hell over it.

We were more upset that we weren’t going to be able to get in with the doc for more than a week, but, after that, she agreed to meet with us early the next morning to go over her findings from the MRI and discuss next steps (spinal tap, appointment with specialist, etc).

(Mrs. Gus does indeed have MS, BTW.)


----------



## LTCNurse (Feb 5, 2018)

GusPolinski said:


> We told the doc.
> 
> The aforementioned office worker was new to the profession, so we didn’t want to raise too much Hell over it.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry Mrs. Gus!!! What type does she have, Mr. Gus? My favorite patient has MS and her husband is SO FREAKING AWESOME with her!!! This patient had it when she gave birth 30+ years ago so for most of their married life, she has had the primary progressive type. She has been at my long term care facility for the past 20 years. Her dear husband is retired and spends 8 hrs a day there with her...turning her, bandaging her, talking to her, discussing the news with her, kissing her, holding the phone for her to talk when their son calls, helping me to replace her catheter and tons of other difficult things. I have never met such a wonderful couple in my entire life!

(Good on the decision not to be too harsh with the new employee. I commend you for that!)


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

She has RRMS.


----------

